# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Ông và cháu

## thuty

Ông nội và đứa cháu 3 tuổi đang ngồi chơi trò bán hàng.
-Cháu: Đây tôi đưa bác 5 ngàn ,
nhưng với một điều kiện.
- Ông: Điều kiện gì cũng được.
- Cháu: Thật ko?
- Ông: Thật .
- Cháu: Bác phải về dạy lại con bác đi nhé, nó
là nó hay đánh tôi lắm đấy  :cuoi: ))))))

----------


## thientai206

thằng cháu bá đạo thật

----------

